# compass group interview...



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

so i went to have an interview and "trade test" with compass group on friday morning. all i did was a trail shift, or stage or whatever you may want to call it. i hung out for 6 hours with the other two cooks that i would be working with. it was cool. not a lot of pressure, but they do put out some pretty nice food.

this is a job cooking for the upper executives of bank of america. the benefits are kick ass. i get all the bank holidays off, paid! and there a lot of overtime to be had with some after work functions that they "cater". seems like a great job. weekends off. i have to email the exec chef in the morning if i want to accept the job which i am going to do.


----------



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Sounds like you be happy, congrats and enjoy..............................


----------



## halmstad (May 17, 2010)

I'm not sure if i have the job yet. he emailed me back saying that he'll have his decision on tuesday. it really sounded like a sure thing.....


----------



## daviss0501 (Mar 21, 2016)

Hey! 
I have a similar interview this Friday for an executive chef position Morrison health care. What did your chef test consist of if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Look at the date on the post above yours.


----------

